# VIRGINIA HB322 Medical Exemption Clause Legislation



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*VIRGINIA-- Medical Exemption Clause Legislation--HB 322 Rabies vaccination; exempts certain dogs and cats.* LIS > Bill Tracking > HB322 > 2010 session Introduced by Delegate Kenneth R. Plum passed the House UNANIMOUSLY Feb. 15, goes to full Senate floor this week.

"Animal care; rabies vaccination. Requires the Board of Health to provide, by regulation, an exemption to the requirement that an owner of a dog or cat must have his animal vaccinated for rabies if the veterinarian determines that the dog or cat has an underlying medical condition that is likely to result in a life-threatening condition in response to the vaccination. "

*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS POST*


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

VIRGINIA--HB322 Rabies Medical Exemption Clause *passed* the House and Senate and has gone to Governor McDonnell for signature. Delegate Plum's office (703-758-9733) said it should be effective before mid-April!


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Virginia--Medical Exemption Clause enacted March 29, 2010* Bill Tracking - 2010 session > Legislation VIRGINIA CODE Title 3.2 Section 3.2-6521

D. The Board of Health shall, by regulation, provide an exemption to the requirements of subsection A if an animal suffers from an underlying medical condition that is likely to result in a life-threatening condition in response to vaccination and such exemption would not risk public health and safety. For the purposes of § 3.2-6522, such exemption shall mean that the animal is considered not currently vaccinated for rabies. For the purposes of §§ 3.2-5902, 3.2-6526, and 3.2-6527, such exemption shall be considered in place of a current certificate of vaccination.


----------

